# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Where to inject in the glute..heres how to find the "spot"

## gettin swolle

Alot of newbies arent sure what the outer quadrant of the glute is. So, here is a simple and effective way of finding that area.

Im gonna skip all the prep because theres hundreds of posts like that.


Lets start with the right glute. Take your right hand and form a "gun". Thumb pointed up and pointer finger pointed forward. Take that and place it on side of your right hip. Like where a gun would be holstered. So now your right hand is on your right hip with thumb pointed forward and pointer finger pointing down.
Now imagine a hinge connected from your hip to your thumb. It never moves, only swinges back. With that said, move your pointer finger back towards your glute. You want to stop moving at about half way before becoming perpendicular to the floor, (roughly 45 degress). Thumb is still on the hip and now pointer finger is pointed at an angle across your glute at a downward angle. You are now pointed at the area where you want to inject. This is the upper outer quadrant.
Repeat the above with the left hand for the left glute.

Hope this helps...

----------


## Darkness



----------


## Mesomorphyl

> 


Darkness everyone! Darkness is spreading... Black magic MFer.

*Darkness!*

----------


## IPStack

Awesome post, definitely helpful for those who haven't injected themseles yet. I addition, as bad as this sounds, smack the hell out of the injection spot, then swab with alcohol, it takes some of the injection pain away.

I am clueless on how to inject in the arm, got any pointers on that?




> Alot of newbies arent sure what the outer quadrant of the glute is. So, here is a simple and effective way of finding that area.
> 
> Im gonna skip all the prep because theres hundreds of posts like that.
> 
> 
> Lets start with the right glute. Take your right hand and form a "gun". Thumb pointed up and pointer finger pointed forward. Take that and place it on side of your right hip. Like where a gun would be holstered. So now your right hand is on your right hip with thumb pointed forward and pointer finger pointing down.
> Now imagine a hinge connected from your hip to your thumb. It never moves, only swinges back. With that said, move your pointer finger back towards your glute. You want to stop moving at about half way before becoming perpendicular to the floor, (roughly 45 degress). Thumb is still on the hip and now pointer finger is pointed at an angle across your glute at a downward angle. You are now pointed at the area where you want to inject. This is the upper outer quadrant.
> Repeat the above with the left hand for the left glute.
> 
> Hope this helps...

----------


## Mesomorphyl

> I addition, as bad as this sounds, smack the hell out of the injection spot


I just got a picture in my mind of that guy on capital one commercials... He had a voo doo doll and was smackin' the shit out of his own ass... Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## SpiderRico

:Haha:  nicccce or the guy from orgasmo who smacks his a$$ every time before he goes on the porn shoot 



> I just got a picture in my mind of that guy on capital one commercials... He had a voo doo doll and was smackin' the shit out of his own ass... Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## IPStack

Well I owe it to you Mes, that damn avatar of yours made me about fall out of my chair....




> I just got a picture in my mind of that guy on capital one commercials... He had a voo doo doll and was smackin' the shit out of his own ass... Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## grimnlock

HOW TO INJECT YOURSELF AND NOT LOSE YOUR LUNCH 
By Dr. David T. Ryan 
for elitfts 
http://www.t-nation.com 

We decided to print this article for the safety of all athletes that choose to use anabolics. We do not condone the use of AAS, especially with young athletes and teenagers. But we do realize that there are people that do use them and wish to give them some information on how to inject properly. If you have any moral or any other objections of the use of AAS, the please do not read the article. This is your choice as is the choice of those that use AAS. We have also decided to print this article as Dr. Ryan has had numerous obstacles in getting this published. We felt that this subject needed to be addressed.] 

This whole article started with a shocking conversation I was having with a twenty year friend of mine and lifter. He was explaining about the procedure he would use to inject himself. The process of using an old/used needle to remove the solution from the bottle then applying a new ?fresh? needle to his syringe was rather shocking to me. He smiled and indicated that boastfully that he had done this for over twenty years. All I could think about were the large fibrotic lesions in his glutes that prevented him from further injection in those sites. 

All too commonly the issues that are important are often never discussed by professionals until it is too late. This problem with that type of injection protocol is that you are taking a needle out of your dirty body (do you eat off of your ass?) and apply that needle, for the sake of keeping a sharp point, into a solution, just happy to grow the bacteria that is lodged in the needle and on it?s surface. Consider this, would you stick that needle into a bucket of paint then later shove that needle into your fresh bottle of EQ 200? Please consider that over the years of working medical research; I have seen bacteria grow in acid so strong you would have to open the chemical under a hood or burn your eyes and nose off ? it just takes time! NEVER STICK A NEEDLE FROM YOUR BODY BACK INTO ANYTHING THAT IS STERILE. 

THESE ARE THE BASIC SAFE STEPS IN INJECTION: 

1. Wash your hands and anyone else involved should wash their hands. 2. Use only clean needles to remove and inject any solution. 3. Prepare the area with a prep solution (i.e. rubbing alcohol or other sterilizer) 4. LEARN TO Z TRACK (listed below) 5. Never inject more than 5 cc?s / ml. into any one injection site. 6. Keep all items clean and dry after the injection. 7. Store all items properly. 
Washing your hands may seem simple, but it is a very effective way to prevent the spread of germs and viruses. 



Using a contaminated needle to remove solution from a bottle is playing Russian roulette with your health. Only use clean needles to puncture your skin or that of bottle. A single injection doesn?t dull the needle tip to any degree worth complaining about. It only helps in your head, maybe! Various prep solutions are necessary to clean the injection site; this prevents the normal bacteria that are present on the surface of the skin from being pushed into the body. 

Z Tracking 

This is a simple process of pulling the skin to one side to allow for a hole to be made in the skin and then displacing that same hole after the injection has been made. This displacement stops the leakage of the injected solution to the skin surface. 


Wash your hands and make sure that everyone else does too. 
Prepare the area with alcohol. 
Prepare the injection needle and solution 
Firmly displace the skin to one side. 
Inject the needle and aspirate to make sure you have no blood and then inject contents appropriately. 
Release the skin pressure. 
Remove the needle from the injection point. 
Clean and dispose of all materials appropriately. 
Taken from the nurses hand book (referenced below), notice how the displaced skin will stop the backflow of the injected solution. 

For those of you who would like a diagram: Click Here 

Follow these easy steps to providing a safer more effective injection. Common sense goes a long way in medicine and yes, this is still a form of medicine. 

also check this out... 
http://www.breastcancerprofessional....nc/nursing.pdf

----------


## gettin swolle

thanks man... Im sure we all saw the spotinjection pic many times.
That procedure is a "feel your way" to the spot.

Mesomorphyl, your avatar...that was on the Chappelle's show. That sh1t was FUNNY, with the MUSIC..lol

Anyway back on topic... I dont have any other tips for other body parts as glutes is what I alway use.

----------


## grimnlock

The link i've posted should answer the question...
I've used the posted info and link as a guide when i first 
decided to do the shots on my own.

----------


## shortie

Darkness why u got to post that huge ass pic bro? Nearly lost it I did!

----------

